# Fahrverbotsschild - wie sieht es aus?



## Jerd (14. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem wir neulich in der Grube Cox eine - freundliche! - Auseinandesetzung über die Frage hatten, ob man dort auf den markierten Wegen fahren darf oder nicht, habe ich mal recherchiert, wie denn so die Rechtslage ist. 

Das entsprechende Gesetz gibt erst mal - sofern ich das verstanden habe - ein grundsätzliches Recht alle Wege auch mit dem Rad zu nutzen. Das kann aber eingeschränkt werden:



			
				Landschaftsgesetz NRW schrieb:
			
		

> §54
> Zulässigkeit von Sperren
> 
> (1) Die Ausübung der Befugnisse nach § 49 Abs. 1 Satz 1 und Abs. 2 und § 50 Abs. 1 und 2 kann durch den Grundstückseigentümer oder sonstigen Berechtigten untersagt oder tatsächlich ausgeschlossen werden. Der Grundstückseigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte bedarf hierzu der vorherigen Genehmigung durch die untere Landschaftsbehörde.
> ...



In der Diskussion an der Grube Cox verwies die Gegenseite auf die Info-Tafeln am Eingang der Grube, dort stünde das mit dem Fahrverbot. Ich verstehe das Gesetz aber jetzt so, dass es dafür extra Schilder braucht, die man beim Passieren auch wahrnehmen kann, und nicht einfach irgendwelche Statements auf irgendeiner Tafel. Nur: Wie sehen diese Schilder denn aus? Dazu habe ich nichts gefunden.

Für Reiter sieht man ja häufiger die Schilder "Reiten Verboten" und Reitwegebenutzungsfplicht" (Zeichen 238 und 258 StVO):










Wenn das Radfahren verboten ist würde ich dementsprechend das Zeichen 254 erwarten:






*Das* habe ich aber wirklich noch nirgends im Wald gesehen.

Edit: Alle Zeichen aus der Wikipedia: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Diagrams_of_regulatory_road_signs_of_Germany


----------



## Montana (14. Oktober 2009)

Das Schild sieht so : 






und so aus:





Variante:





 ​
*Übrigens :* Die Grube Cox sollte man als schützenswerten Naturraum achten und sich nicht auf eine Diskussion einlassen, aber das wissen wir ja schon seit Jahren. Frag mich warum man da noch mal Wirbel drum machen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (14. Oktober 2009)

Diese Schilder aus der StVO gelten für öffentliche Straßen. Wald- und Wanderwege sind aber keine öffentlichen Straßen und daher müssen nicht zwingend solche Schilder dort stehen, um eine Durchfahrt zu verbieten.

In Naturschutzgebieten stehen z.B. meist ganz kleine unscheinbare Symbole auf Holztafeln... oder aber gar nicht sichtbar nur in dem jeweiligen Gesetz (z.B. die 2m-Regel gilt in Naturschutzgebieten).


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Diese Schilder aus der StVO gelten für öffentliche Straßen. Wald- und Wanderwege sind aber keine öffentlichen Straßen und daher müssen nicht zwingend solche Schilder dort stehen, um eine Durchfahrt zu verbieten.
> 
> In Naturschutzgebieten stehen z.B. meist ganz kleine unscheinbare Symbole auf Holztafeln... oder aber gar nicht sichtbar nur in dem jeweiligen Gesetz (z.B. die 2m-Regel gilt in Naturschutzgebieten).



In welchen Bundesland???


----------



## Loriot76 (14. Oktober 2009)

So, habe mal gerade nachgeschaut.

Die Muster der Schilder im Sinne des Landschaftsgesetzes sehen wie folgt aus (ich gebe es mal mit eigenen Worten wieder, da ich die Grafik gerade nicht einfügen kann). 

Es ist ein viereckiges Schild, auf dem eine weiße Hand auf Grünem Grund abgebildet ist und darauf steht: 

"BITTE nicht betreten 

Dieser Weg/Diese Fläche ist mit Genehmigung der unteren Landschaftsbehörde gesperrt"

So sieht es zumindest diese Verordnung vor. Formal gesehen müssen die Schilder also so aussehen, um Rechtsgültigkeit zu haben. Aber im Zweifel würde ich auch auf andere Schilder achten.....


----------



## Jerd (14. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> *Übrigens :* Die Grube Cox sollte man als schützenswerten Naturraum achten und sich nicht auf eine Diskussion einlassen, aber das wissen wir ja schon seit Jahren. Frag mich warum man da noch mal Wirbel drum machen muss



Nee, nee, ich bin gerne bereit die Grube Cox zu umfahren, überhaupt kein Ding. Darum geht es mir gar nicht, das war nur der Anlass, sich mal mit der rechtlichen Lage zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Jerd (14. Oktober 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> So, habe mal gerade nachgeschaut.
> 
> Die Muster der Schilder im Sinne des Landschaftsgesetzes sehen wie folgt aus (ich gebe es mal mit eigenen Worten wieder, da ich die Grafik gerade nicht einfügen kann).
> 
> ...



Danke! Ich glaube ich hab im Königsforst sogar schon mal eines der Dinger gesehen.


----------



## Jerd (14. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> In Naturschutzgebieten stehen z.B. meist ganz kleine unscheinbare Symbole auf Holztafeln... oder aber gar nicht sichtbar nur in dem jeweiligen Gesetz (z.B. die 2m-Regel gilt in Naturschutzgebieten).



Hmm, im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und im Landschaftsgesetz NRW gibt es die 2-Meter-Regel nicht? Ein extra Naturschutzgesetz gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Oktober 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hmm, im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und im Landschaftsgesetz NRW gibt es die 2-Meter-Regel nicht? Ein extra Naturschutzgesetz gibt es auch nicht.




Also ich persönlich fahre lieber bei solchen Schlidern:


----------



## Montana (14. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Das Schild sieht so :
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​
Das Schild steht u.a. im Vinschgau an den Waalwegen, also mitten in der Natur  Es ist sehr beliebt trotzdem dort Fahrrad zu fahren. Hier ist aber in nächster Zeit ein massives Problem vorprogrammiert. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die ansässigen Bauern (Wein und Äpfel) keinen Spass verstehen und ihre Wege in geeigneter Weise  verteidigen werden. Persönlich haben wir schon höchst empörtes (irgendwie verständliches) Gebrüll  vernehmen müssen. 




Montana schrieb:


> *Übrigens :* Die Grube Cox sollte man als schützenswerten Naturraum achten und sich nicht auf eine Diskussion einlassen, aber das wissen wir ja schon seit Jahren. Frag mich warum man da noch mal Wirbel drum machen muss



*@ Gerd*

Die Diskussion ist wirklich alt und wir hatten schon öfter Kontakt mit Personen die dort gearbeitet haben. Ich persönlich habe schon mal an einen Sonntagnachmittag die Polzei dort gesehen und die hat Sonnen- (nicht Wasser-) Badende dort vertrieben.    Es ging irgendwie ums Hausrecht etc. 

Es gibt ja eh nur einen trail  der dort interessant ist und den kann man nachts .... Komischerweise ist das auch ein Pferdeweg und was diese lieben Tiere mit ihren zarten Hufen  .... da müssen noch Generationen biker lang cruisen.  

Mein Vorschlag: Die Natur dort schützen und es nicht übertreiben. Aber bei schlechten Wetter oder so ...  ... und nie diskutieren sondern einfach freundlich bleiben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> [/CENTER].......
> Mein Vorschlag: Die Natur dort schützen und es nicht übertreiben. Aber bei schlechten Wetter oder so ...  ... und nie diskutieren sondern einfach freundlich bleiben.



Das sehe ich genau so , war mal im Sommer da ( glaube ich ) . Unten haben uns das Wanderer  gewarnt das die Polizei da ist. Also sind wir wieder raus gefahren und wer stand am Ausgang  Unser Glück war das die schon einen Wanderer auf den Kicker hatten . 
Man muss halt sich der Anzahl der Fahrer sowie der Witterung anpassen und bei regen da nicht mit X Personen durchfahren. Mir ist das diesen Sommer auch wirklich erst klar geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tapir (14. Oktober 2009)

@montana
Welcher Trail ist den auch ein Reitweg?
Ist mir ja noch gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Yossarian (14. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> Das Schild steht u.a. im Vinschgau an den Waalwegen, also mitten in der Natur  Es ist sehr beliebt trotzdem dort Fahrrad zu fahren. Hier ist aber in nächster Zeit ein massives Problem vorprogrammiert. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die ansässigen Bauern (Wein und Äpfel) keinen Spass verstehen und ihre Wege in geeigneter Weise  verteidigen werden. Persönlich haben wir schon höchst empörtes (irgendwie verständliches) Gebrüll  vernehmen müssen.



Was gibts denn da zu verteidigen? Wir machen doch nix kaputt.


----------



## mikkael (14. Oktober 2009)

es gibt informativere Schilder (als Trost für den gesperrten Trail)


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2009)

Sind das die Art Bilder, wegen denen du der geklauten Cam hinterher weinst?


----------



## Montana (15. Oktober 2009)

Tapir schrieb:


> @montana
> Welcher Trail ist den auch ein Reitweg?
> Ist mir ja noch gar nicht aufgefallen



Na, der Geröllweg zur Grube runter ... umgangssprachlich auch die Gardaseeabfahrt  genannt

Da etwas weiter im Nassen hat der gute mikkael wohl auch mal verloren ... ist zumindest so überliefert worden.


----------



## mikkael (15. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Da etwas weiter im Nassen hat der gute mikkael wohl auch mal verloren ... ist zumindest so überliefert worden.


..hatte leider ein Verbotsschild übersehen. Hehe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde die Grube Cox einfach einzäunen und für alle (Fußgänger, Reiter Biker usw.) sperren so wie es in Diepeschrath mit dem Baggerloch auch gemacht wurde. Dann kann sich keiner beschweren und die Natur hat ihren Raum zum Leben.


----------



## Tapir (16. Oktober 2009)

@ Montana
Ah ja,kann ich zwar kaum glauben aber wenn du das sagst.Meines Wissens darf in der Grube nicht geritten werden.Werde beim nächsten mal darauf achten.
@Wogru
Es soll ja ja gerade nicht eingezäunt werden damit sich manche Menschen an dem Gelände erfreuen können.Leider wurde aber von vielen die letzten Jahre so viel Mist gebaut (Müll etc) das die Pächter die Arbeit damit hatten und daher angeregt haben das es zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt wird.Wodurch Sie auch einige Nachteile haben (z.B nicht schwimmen,Angel Beschränkungen)


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss definitiv, dass dieser Pfad vor einigen Jahren als Reitweg ausgeschildert war. Ob und wenn wann sie das dann geändert haben ist mir leider unbekannt. Zu dieser Zeit war es für uns natürlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit dort zu üben. 

Ich achte übrigens solche Naturgebiete und fahre dann dort bei *berechtigtem* Anliegen auch nicht mit dem Fahrrad rum. Absperren wie z.b. das Naturschutzgebiet am Hornpottweg würde ich nur bei wichtigem Anlass (Schutz von Flora und Fauna).




Tapir schrieb:


> @ Montana
> Ah ja,kann ich zwar kaum glauben aber wenn du das sagst.Meines Wissens darf in der Grube nicht geritten werden.Werde beim nächsten mal darauf achten.
> @Wogru
> Es soll ja ja gerade nicht eingezäunt werden damit sich manche Menschen an dem Gelände erfreuen können.Leider wurde aber von vielen die letzten Jahre so viel Mist gebaut (Müll etc) das die Pächter die Arbeit damit hatten und daher angeregt haben das es zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt wird.Wodurch Sie auch einige Nachteile haben (z.B nicht schwimmen,Angel Beschränkungen)


----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2009)

Tapir schrieb:


> @ Montana
> @Wogru
> Es soll ja ja gerade nicht eingezäunt werden damit sich manche Menschen an dem Gelände erfreuen können.Leider wurde aber von vielen die letzten Jahre so viel Mist gebaut (Müll etc) das die Pächter die Arbeit damit hatten und daher angeregt haben das es zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt wird.Wodurch Sie auch einige Nachteile haben (z.B nicht schwimmen,Angel Beschränkungen)


Können die Leute, die schwimmen wollen, nicht ins Freibad ein paar Meter weiter gehen ? Na ja, ich wollte auch nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich die Grube selber nicht vermissen würde wenn sie komplett gesperrt wird. Es gibt genug andere schöne Trails in der Hardt da muss ich nicht in die Grube fahren.


----------



## willibike (16. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema passend, die MTB-Regeln für NRW!
NRW-Regel


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2009)

willibike schrieb:


> Zum Thema passend, die MTB-Regeln für NRW!
> NRW-Regel



Danach könntet ihr und wir 90 % der Mtb-Touren vergessen


----------



## hama687 (16. Oktober 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Danach könntet ihr und wir 90 % der Mtb-Touren vergessen



Deshalb fahren wir mit ihm ja auch nur auf breiten, geteerten Straßen Was meinst du wieso die so schnell sind


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2009)

willibike schrieb:


> Zum Thema passend, die MTB-Regeln für NRW!
> NRW-Regel



Die Regeln sind nicht rechtsverbindlich, andere Ausführungen würden aber wahrscheinlich, wenn es finanzielle Förderungen gäbe (weiß ich jetzt nicht), einfach nicht unterstützt.

@Jerd 



> Hmm, im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und im Landschaftsgesetz NRW gibt es die 2-Meter-Regel nicht?


Es reicht ja auch, wenn wir so einen Unsinn ähnlicher Art in Baden Württemberg im Forstrecht haben....



> Ein extra Naturschutzgesetz gibt es auch nicht.


. Doch, es gibt! Das ist das Landschaftsgesetz, das heißt eben nur anders.


----------



## Tapir (18. Oktober 2009)

@Montana
Heute nachgesehen und keinen Reitweg im gesamten Baggerloch gefunden und das ist seit die Bretterzäune unten stehen auch so, wenn nicht sogar seit 1996 da wurde es zum Naturschutzgebiet.
Falls du diese rot bemalten Pfähle meinst so weisen diese den Wanderrundweg aus.
Gruß Tapir


----------



## Montana (18. Oktober 2009)

Tapir schrieb:


> @Montana
> Heute nachgesehen und keinen Reitweg im gesamten Baggerloch gefunden und das ist seit die Bretterzäune unten stehen auch so, wenn nicht sogar seit 1996 da wurde es zum Naturschutzgebiet.
> Falls du diese rot bemalten Pfähle meinst so weisen diese den Wanderrundweg aus.
> Gruß Tapir




Es kann gut sein, dass Du recht hast, Tapir. Wir haben diese Pfähle immer als markierte Wege für Pferde betrachtet. Ich meine ich hätte dort auch mal welche gesehen  ... aber wir sind ja meistens auch flott dort durch 

Hier ist übrigens noch ein Hinweis für die Grube Cox mit den Nutzungseinschränkungen. 


> *Sonnen,* Baden, Zelten, Grillen, *Fahrradfahren* u.s.w. führen
> zu Beeinträchtigungen der Natur und sind daher verboten.


http://www.rbk-direkt.de/downloads/6553/6559/6971/8648/Grube_Cox_Schild.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

